# Hurricane season 2020 is here



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2020)

Hurricane season kicks off today.
I have much better shutters this year than I have had in previous years.
I have my 65 gallons of stabilized hurricane fuel .(I bought it at the start of the COVID-19 outbreak. Thinking it'd become hard to find and it cost me an extra $1 a gallon.)
I also had my privacy fence reinforced with new, extra posts.
I'm in south Florida.
East coast.
What plans have you made so far?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 1, 2020)

A few days ago there was a storm here in Houston. It almost took my hibiscus and Blackberry.


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2020)

Sure why not. There isn't enough going on in this country, ugh.
Be safe and hope this year is skipped.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> A few days ago there was a storm here in Houston. It almost took my hibiscus and Blackberry.


I'm expecting an active season.
It was an 80 degree winter....


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, we had two named storms before the Atlantic hurricane season even began this year. I will be very pleasantly surprised if this ends up being a boring hurricane season.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 6, 2020)

We are having a pretty good thunderstorm as I'm writing this...rain...hail...wind...was that a witch on a broomstick???


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 6, 2020)

Not exactly planned, but I went outside 15 minutes ago and a massive tree fell down and destroyed both of my enclosures. All the walls are cracked and the whole thing is gone.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 6, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Not exactly planned, but I went outside 15 minutes ago and a massive tree fell down and destroyed both of my enclosures. All the walls are cracked and the whole thing is gone.


OH my! your animals hurt or lost? How f'ing awful...


----------



## COmtnLady (Jun 6, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Not exactly planned, but I went outside 15 minutes ago and a massive tree fell down and destroyed both of my enclosures. All the walls are cracked and the whole thing is gone.



OMG!
Are your Torts ok? What is your back-up plan?


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 7, 2020)

COmtnLady said:


> OMG!
> Are your Torts ok? What is your back-up plan?


Thank God I took them inside so nobody got hurt but right now, They are in storage containers with a ho uvb bulb and heat lamps. I do not really have a black-up plan. I guess I have to rebuild the entire thing.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> OH my! your animals hurt or lost? How f'ing awful...


No, thankfully I bring my torts inside for thunderstorms. My torts are fine I just have to rebuild the entire thing.


----------



## newCH (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello, 
We just changed from barrel tile roof to metal. All the recent rain made it take longer to finish. 
It is amusing when the media starts using the phase "hunker down" when a hurricane comes.
On the plus side, DH took down a shed, so now I have a new area for a tortoise enclosure. 
Sheldon is a happy guy !


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 7, 2020)

I finished my generator shed last week. It also has the foil bubble insulation which drops from 98 to 82 decibels! The fence side has gaps for airflow and thanks to my construction unskills it has plenty of gaps for air, but is now covered and out of the weather. I have 14 gallons of ethanol free gas with PRI-G added. I also had finished relining the original rusted tank


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 7, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I finished my generator shed last week. It also has the foil bubble insulation which drops from 98 to 82 decibels! The fence side has gaps for airflow and thanks to my construction unskills it has plenty of gaps for air, but is now covered and out of the weather. I have 14 gallons of ethanol free gas with PRI-G added. I also had finished relining the original rusted tank


My tort shed is at the back of my yard...It has electricity...I have always figured if the shed holding my larger tortoises lost power the torts would just have to hunker down...I never thought of a generator for them...hmmm


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> My tort shed is at the back of my yard...It has electricity...I have always figured if the shed holding my larger tortoises lost power the torts would just have to hunker down...I never thought of a generator for them...hmmm


I have mine so that it plugs into a box that feeds a seperate panel that is wired into the main panel. It senses if the power is out and allows generator power to flow to designated circuits. I have basic power systems, A/C, fridge/Freezer and bothe tortoise indoor enclosures. I would love to upgrade the size of the generator for the house and move the old generator to the shed for my outdoor enclosures and pwoering the shed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2020)

I have just one tree left and it's a pretty small Trumpet tree.
Past hurricanes have toppled all of my palm trees and the last one was removed by Florida Power and Light because it interfered with a powerline and caught on fire.
Some of those trees will smash your house like a hammer.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 7, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have mine so that it plugs into a box that feeds a seperate panel that is wired into the main panel. It senses if the power is out and allows generator power to flow to designated circuits. I have basic power systems, A/C, fridge/Freezer and bothe tortoise indoor enclosures. I would love to upgrade the size of the generator for the house and move the old generator to the shed for my outdoor enclosures and pwoering the shed!


That sounds like way more than I could do. In my old age I've thought a lot about how I should have kept my 3rd ex-husband who had tools and knew how to use them and enjoyed it...but I wasn't into tortoises then...everything I learned about making enclosures and building stuff I learned from my sister...she could make any scrap piece of wood into a freakin hide. But I was never as good as her...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> That sounds like way more than I could do. In my old age I've thought a lot about how I should have kept my 3rd ex-husband who had tools and knew how to use them and enjoyed it...but I wasn't into tortoises then...everything I learned about making enclosures and building stuff I learned from my sister...she could make any scrap piece of wood into a freakin hide. But I was never as good as her...


I am also a pretty good cook too! I think that helped all those years I was less than perfect as a husband! She is an amazing woman that has graced me with soon to be 24 years and now I truly appreciate what a gal I got!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 7, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am also a pretty good cook too! I think that helped all those years I was less than perfect as a husband! She is an amazing woman that has graced me with soon to be 24 years and now I truly appreciate what a gal I got!


My 3rd ex was a darned good cook as well...me...I'm almost as bad as my sisters mother...and that's pretty bad....so now I live on Stouffers....


----------



## COmtnLady (Jun 7, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Thank God I took them inside so nobody got hurt but right now, They are in storage containers with a ho uvb bulb and heat lamps. I do not really have a black-up plan. I guess I have to rebuild the entire thing.



So glad they're ok (cramped, but ok). How about other things n your property? Did most else survive the storm?

Can you still send mulberry leaves if I pay postage? 


.


----------



## Melissacoop (Jun 7, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hurricane season kicks off today.
> I have much better shutters this year than I have had in previous years.
> I have my 65 gallons of stabilized hurricane fuel .(I bought it at the start of the COVID-19 outbreak. Thinking it'd become hard to find and it cost me an extra $1 a gallon.)
> I also had my privacy fence reinforced with new, extra posts.
> ...


I bought water! Lol


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 7, 2020)

COmtnLady said:


> So glad they're ok (cramped, but ok). How about other things n your property? Did most else survive the storm?
> 
> Can you still send mulberry leaves if I pay postage?
> 
> ...


Yea most of everything is okay. Yea I have plenty of mulberry leaves. The only problem is I am still waiting on legal registration for my store to get a paypal account. Is it okay if send you some in a week or so? Sorry for the wait. I can throw in some grape vine leaves and rose pedals if you want.


----------



## COmtnLady (Jun 7, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Yea most of everything is okay. Yea I have plenty of mulberry leaves. The only problem is I am still waiting on legal registration for my store to get a paypal account. Is it okay if send you some in a week or so? Sorry for the wait. I can throw in some grape vine leaves and rose pedals if you want.




That would be terrific! 

I went into business with someone else and instead of getting all tangled up in creating a business account with PayPal, we use my personal account that was already in existence. It was a lot less complicated and we haven't had any problems or anyone question it. The only thing that barely even borders on confusion is if I buy something for personal use through the account, in which case we just keep that amount posted in the personal column of the ledgers. 

Anyhow, what I'm saying is I'd be happy to send to a personal account you or your parents have and you could just chalk it up to "non-business related" until you have all that stuff set up.


..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2020)

Melissacoop said:


> I bought water! Lol


Everyone buys water.
But we've never had a boil water issue....And if we did, were surrounded by it.
My wife has a huge stash out in the garage.
It makes her feel better.
Me, I buy batteries.....


----------



## Melissacoop (Jun 7, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone buys water.
> But we've never had a boil water issue....And if we did, were surrounded by it.
> My wife has a huge stash out in the garage.
> It makes her feel better.
> Me, I buy batteries.....


What city are you in?? I’m in Pembroke Pines.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2020)

Melissacoop said:


> What city are you in?? I’m in Pembroke Pines.


West Sunrise 
Very close by.
LOTS of Redfoot around here!


----------



## Melissacoop (Jun 7, 2020)

I never knew so many people keep tortoises as pets around here. Since I got my Sulcata I have found soo many!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2020)

Melissacoop said:


> I never knew so many people keep tortoises as pets around here. Since I got my Sulcata I have found soo many!!


It's kind of the perfect place for most species


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 22, 2020)

Had a power outage this afternoon/evening that brought to my attention just how out of practice I am with the hurricane (or maybe non-hurricane) preparation stuff. 

I discovered two LED lanterns that need new batteries. There's probably a third one I should add to that list.
I don't remember the last time I charged up my portable, emergency phone chargers. I *think* I know where they are. The backpack is a good possibility.
I don't remember the last time I cleaned out my backpack. I don't know that it's a problem, exactly, but there's room for making some interesting... discoveries... along the way.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, I dont have hurricanes, but we do some similar things for our tornado season here in Oklahoma. We've had it fairly mild these last 2 years so I'm worried we are coming up on a big one...
We've got water, a wind up radio, plenty of stocked up canned food, go bags with some basic things for us and the animals, blankets, pocket knives, etc. I'm sure its somewhat similar, but better safe than sorry. Unfortunately a lot of things can happen even if your in a shelter too...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2020)

The good news is that my neighbor with the antiquated Briggs engined generator is getting a new generator.
The bad news is she wants me to get her one.....And she'll pay me back.
She's chronically penniless.
So it looks like a gift situation.
I'm going to get her a 4,350 watt PREDATOR from Harbor Freight. They have a Honda clone engine and a decent design.
I'll be doing all of the yearly maintenance on it anyway.
I'll report back what I think about it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The good news is that my neighbor with the antiquated Briggs engined generator is getting a new generator.
> The bad news is she wants me to get her one.....And she'll pay me back.
> She's chronically penniless.
> So it looks like a gift situation.
> ...


You're a great guy, you know. Your neighbors are lucky to have you.

So are we, for that matter.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The good news is that my neighbor with the antiquated Briggs engined generator is getting a new generator.
> The bad news is she wants me to get her one.....And she'll pay me back.
> She's chronically penniless.
> So it looks like a gift situation.
> ...


Thats super nice of you! Lots of good karma headed you way!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats super nice of you! Lots of good karma headed you way!


It's almost worth it just to not have to deal with old clunker


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 23, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Had a power outage this afternoon/evening that brought to my attention just how out of practice I am with the hurricane (or maybe non-hurricane) preparation stuff.
> 
> I discovered two LED lanterns that need new batteries. There's probably a third one I should add to that list.
> I don't remember the last time I charged up my portable, emergency phone chargers. I *think* I know where they are. The backpack is a good possibility.
> I don't remember the last time I cleaned out my backpack. I don't know that it's a problem, exactly, but there's room for making some interesting... discoveries... along the way.


Yea. Me too. I'm so bad. It's all chores I'm really bad about getting her done. But will do.?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone buys water.
> But we've never had a boil water issue....And if we did, were surrounded by it.
> My wife has a huge stash out in the garage.
> It makes her feel better.
> Me, I buy batteries.....


When I get new things that take batteries I want AA or AAA. Only thing on a different battery is the feeder in the chicken coop it is one of the kind hunters put out to attract game. It uses the big square old school batteries but last for months


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> When I get new things that take batteries I want AA or AAA. Only thing on a different battery is the feeder in the chicken coop it is one of the kind hunters put out to attract game. It uses the big square old school batteries but last for months


You mean those old style 6 volt lantern batteries?
They do last a long time


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2020)

The neighbors cat was mauled by two loose Pit Bull type dogs.
I did end up gifting her the generator and wheel kit.
Those Predator generators from Harbor Freight are pretty impressive for the price.
I got the 4,350 kw
(3,500 running watt) for $329 with a $50 off coupon. The handle/wheel kit ads another $29 and has no coupon I can find seems like a very handy addition.
I didn't take a photo.
But I was impressed for that money.
Hopefully shell spend the money on a vet for her cat.
He doesn't look so good.
The dogs are owned by a police officer that rents a house down the street.
Hopefully he'll step up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 24, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You mean those old style 6 volt lantern batteries?
> They do last a long time


These are probably 5 or 6 years old and run on three AA batteries. You pull the top of the lantern up, and the LED lights inside turn on when you raise the top. They have a couple rectangular folding handles attached to the top.

My other half just discovered why one of them is not working. It's that pesky "why you're not supposed to store batteries in devices in Florida if you don't use them on a frequent, regular basis" reason. Corrosion.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 24, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The neighbors cat was mauled by two loose Pit Bull type dogs.
> I did end up gifting her the generator and wheel kit.
> Those Predator generators from Harbor Freight are pretty impressive for the price.
> I got the 4,350 kw
> ...


Gosh, I hope so.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> These are probably 5 or 6 years old and run on three AA batteries. You pull the top of the lantern up, and the LED lights inside turn on when you raise the top. They have a couple rectangular folding handles attached to the top.
> 
> My other half just discovered why one of them is not working. It's that pesky "why you're not supposed to store batteries in devices in Florida if you don't use them on a frequent, regular basis" reason. Corrosion.


I have a couple of those lanterns. I go through the same thing here with batteries. I don't let my devices sit with batteries in them. But even keeping batteries around for use when needed can be bad. They just eventually corrode. I guess you can only be so much prepared and hope for the best.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 24, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The neighbors cat was mauled by two loose Pit Bull type dogs.
> I did end up gifting her the generator and wheel kit.
> Those Predator generators from Harbor Freight are pretty impressive for the price.
> I got the 4,350 kw
> ...


Holy cats..."These Are the Days of Our Lives" lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 24, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I have a couple of those lanterns. I go through the same thing here with batteries. I don't let my devices sit with batteries in them. But even keeping batteries around for use when needed can be bad. They just eventually corrode. I guess you can only be so much prepared and hope for the best.


Maybe put them in a ziplock bag with a cup of rice. Should do for at least a year


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm guessing @Lokkje doesn't have this problem with batteries in Arizona.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2020)

The alkaline batteries have a long shelf life and aren't supposed to corrode and cause damage to electronics. (Like those crappy 1970s batteries)
But I've seen it happen still.
In fact, they were Harbor Freight Thunderbolt Alkaline batteries in my tote full of hurricane stuff.
They split open and leaked white sulfide


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 24, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm guessing @Lokkje doesn't have this problem with batteries in Arizona.


Correct


----------



## newCH (Jul 25, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> When I get new things that take batteries I want AA or AAA. Only thing on a different battery is the feeder in the chicken coop it is one of the kind hunters put out to attract game. It uses the big square old school batteries but last for months


Those big square batteries are my go to for all our hurricane flashlights. Mostly because all the AA & AAA are constantly being taken for TV and gaming remotes, it's perfect that no one wants them.

The only exception was last year I got our Granddaughter a Frozen flashlight. Gives her something to be hurricane ready with..
?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe put them in a ziplock bag with a cup of rice. Should do for at least a year


Thanks I'll try that. I keep them in little plastic totes right now. Adding some rice would be easy. I found out the hard way during a power outage that batteries can be totally sold out citywide. So far I've not had that problem with rechargeables but they have to be charged. Rice might help them also.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 28, 2020)

Just wanted to share another resource that's publicly available. Keep in mind, all disclaimers apply when it comes to weather modeling.

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/ 

For today's "fun," scroll down that page to Invest 92L.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 28, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just wanted to share another resource that's publicly available. Keep in mind, all disclaimers apply when it comes to weather modeling.
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> 
> For today's "fun," scroll down that page to Invest 92L.


Correction... No need to bother scrolling now. Invest 92L has been upgraded to Potential Tropical Cyclone NINE. It now gets top billing at the top of the page.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

The weather forecast is showing that SoFla might be getting a hurricane this weekend.
Joy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather forecast is showing that SoFla might be getting a hurricane this weekend.
> Joy.


The next name on the list is ridiculously cumbersome to pronounce, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The next name on the list is ridiculously cumbersome to pronounce, too.


Yes it is
Hopefully we wont have to remember it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2020)

The lines for gasoline are huge.
But I haven't seen anyone putting up shutters.
It should be a glancing blow from a cat 1 or 2


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 1, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The lines for gasoline are huge.
> But I haven't seen anyone putting up shutters.
> It should be a glancing blow from a cat 1 or 2


Be safe dude. It looks like it might take a similar path as Floyd did years ago right up the coast. Should be some great swell, get out your surfboard man.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Aug 1, 2020)

Isaias looks crazy on the radar this morning. If it continues on track, I’m expecting an uncomfortable day even if it drops back to a TS. Our power grid is awful here, Dorian barely whispered to us on a sunny day last year and we lost power. 

May all of your veggies stay unwilted ?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 1, 2020)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Isaias looks crazy on the radar this morning. If it continues on track, I’m expecting an uncomfortable day even if it drops back to a TS. Our power grid is awful here, Dorian barely whispered to us on a sunny day last year and we lost power.
> 
> May all of your veggies stay unwilted ?


Sounds like the grid in my neighborhood. Lots of old, big, and unmaintained trees! I got my generator set up to plug into the house and it runs dedicated cuircuits- much cheaper than the whole house set up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 1, 2020)

The outer bands have reached Fort Lauderdale now.
This won't be a major event here in so Fla.
Hopefully we won't even lose electricity.
(But I know that it will)
The power goes out once a week for jo apparent reason already


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 1, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Be safe dude. It looks like it might take a similar path as Floyd did years ago right up the coast. Should be some great swell, get out your surfboard man.


I hate the ocean


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 20, 2020)

Preparations for the remainder of hurricane season...

Brushing up on Greek alphabet


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 20, 2020)

Here we go again...
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2020)

This next one is only supposed to be a cat 1 as it arrives at the end of this weekend.
If it hits, let's hope it is just a cat 1.
There's a lot of open, warm water between here and there right now and El Nina has left.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2020)

Praying for no hurricanes is almost rediculous anymore.
I'm just praying for NO MAJOR hurricanes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 20, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This next one is only supposed to be a cat 1 as it arrives at the end of this weekend.
> If it hits, let's hope it is just a cat 1.
> There's a lot of open, warm water between here and there right now and El Nina has left.


Maybe a Cat 1 _before_ it gets into the Gulf......
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/#13L 
Scroll down to the intensity models at the bottom.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe a Cat 1 _before_ it gets into the Gulf......
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/#13L
> Scroll down to the intensity models at the bottom.


It shifted again I see


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 21, 2020)

It's looking like the entire U.S. Gulf Coast gets to deal with tropical cyclones next week. Tropical cyclones, _Plural_.

They come in PAIRS! At least they don't have the same target.  

Everyone, say hello to LAURA, and TD #14 (soon to be named MARCO).


----------

